# Getting a Tatto, any suggestions?



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was thinking that since I am getting divorced that I want to get a Halloween type tatto. Any suggestions or images that i can use? I want something simple but scary.

Ok, and I will make it worth your while too. What I will do, I have two Visa Cards with 50 bucks on them. I am giving one to Zombie-F for his contest, with a twist of course. You know me. And if you can supply me with a simple but scary image(Halloween related) and if I use it, then I will send you a 50 dollar visa card.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How about a Witch?....YOu can attach any significance you want to that.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont know exactly what your after thats your choice but here is a suggestion research your shop. Go in 4-5 times see how they clean up watch, ask a million questions ......look through there portfolio (sp) if your feet stick to floor leave.....if they are always wiping everything down ...no smoking no food or drinks anywhere probaly a reliable place.....and if they are always sniffleing like a cold or sick i wouldnt go there b/c they dont care..... i dont care if its pollen sniffle you never know......real tattoo parlor does not want any of that kind of crap going on.....oh and hanging out in there few hours a week get to know the place and artist is always a great thing most parlors will except that to a extent become comfortable there and your needle time will be pleasant.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> How about a Witch?....YOu can attach any significance you want to that.


That is so true. But I think I want something a little darker and mysterous. Something that just rings of death and decay. Showing the hell I went thru for 8 years.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, and I will make it worth your while too. What I will do, I have two Visa Cards with 50 bucks on them. I am giving one to Zombie-F for his next contest, with a twist of course. You know me. And if you can supply me with a simple but scary image(Halloween related) and if I use it as my tatto, then I will send you a 50 dollar visa card. I will take a photo of it on my leg or what ever, and post it here. How is that?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

A Nazgul, with a sword. Maybe even a group of them, if you've got the money and the needle-time. Skulls and Grim Reapers with scythes are way overused. And I think the faceless, eyeless shadow under the Ringwraith's hood is far more threatening than a skullface.
:xbones:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Having a half sleeve on one arm and another on the other - I'd take Krypt's studio suggestions to heart and also think long and hard about the design - it's yours - it's your skin - it's your life - think long and hard, brother. Make it count :smoking:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Having a half sleeve on one arm and another on the other - I'd take Krypt's studio suggestions to heart and also think long and hard about the design - it's yours - it's your skin - it's your life - think long and hard, brother. Make it count :smoking:


Ditto I spent 2 years looking for the image of a skull and then still spent 3 weeks modifying it to my like.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

What about a picture of your own graveyard corpse?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't often crossover from the other board, but wanted to get my suggestion in...

How about an image of an arm, on your arm, in a flesh color?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I want a Jack 'O Lantern on my left shoulder to complement the Imperial emblem I have on my right. Star Wars and Halloween are the two defining things in my life and I still haven't found the "right" jack o lantern to get. Been looking for YEARS now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you want this tat to be an obvious symbol or something you want people to wonder or ask you about?
There is the obvious Reaper but then there are lesser used symbols.

An upside down torch is a Greek symbol for death. You could make it as wicked as you like with some halloween symbols within the flames and on the torch handle.

I like skeletons....so the Danse Macabre would be pretty cool also. If you want simple then you probably wouldn't want the entire thing.

Halloween + simple + scary = difficult to figure out. 

Give us some more clues on what it is you like.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a jack o lantern on my leg. I like it because I , too think that skulls and skeletons are overused. People ALWAYS ask, 'why a pumpkin?' Then I can start talking about my obsession. Skeletons and devils might just mean that you like heavy metal music, and most people will miss the halloween theme.

I also agree with Mr. Thunder. It is YOUR skin. Get what YOU like. Screw the gift card, YOU have to live with this long after the fifty bucks is gone. 

Get a good, clean shop. Find an artist that you like, tell him what you want, and see if he has any suggestions. A good artist should.

Good luck DT.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

One thing to do is ask anyone you know who has some really good tattoos if they know of a good shop. Anyone who has some serious ink on them and is happy with what a particular artist or shop is a good source of where to go.

I really want my halloween tat to be a scarecrow with a Jack 'O Lantern for a head, but not the one from Sleepy Hollow. I have a feeling over the years, that one will become something of an overused symbol for the holiday. Can't go being like everyone else, now can I?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree with everyone else on the you have to live with it/choose the right place concepts, but since you asked...

My ex-husband has a grim reaper with a scythe plus much more... The grim reaper is almost a profile with his head turned toward you. Pretty standard stuff, the cool part is that after getting that first one, he went back and got a graveyard scene built around it. A few tombstones, the moon, some sky, a few trees, fog... you get the idea. 

All I know is that when I got mine after the breakup of an engagement years ago... I looked through the books and just knew which was right for me. I have never had one moment of regret. Best of luck.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

You could always do the ex as a zombie and "kill" two birds with one stone. A good artist should be able to work from a photo. Just take out one of the ones that are torn up in the garbage.Just kidding. Make sure that what you get is what you want, I have several, and 25 years later, wish I would have done a few differently......not that I hate them, just should have done them differently.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to have a sinister jack 'o lantern on my right ankle area that a friend designed for me.
I agree with everything people have said about finding the right design for yourself because YOU will have to live with it. I would also recommend having the tattoo put where you can see it. Since mine is on my backside I forget that it's there.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm not recommending this site in any way other than it would help you get prepared for getting a tattoo. http://www.tattoojohnny.com/first-tattoo.asp
It answered some of my questions.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone, and thank you for caring. But I am really gun ho on getting one. Maybe not for the right reason, but something I want to do nether the less. I do care about you telling me the ins and outs of what not to do, but I was looking for suggestions on images. So if you have an image that I could use, that would be great. I am looking for something Halloween in nature, dark, something that says dark and glomy. Even if Hauntiholik came to Chicago to kick my ass for getting the wrong tatto, I would still do it. Just because I can. LOL. Just need some suggestions from good friends.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2838&highlight=tattoos

check this thread out. Lots of cool pics here.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Arrggghhh man why didnt I think about a halloween tatt....before I got the crappy one on my leg.... darn it... now I must go get it covered up by some pumpkins. hmmm now where to find the money?!?!?!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Even if Hauntiholik came to Chicago to kick my ass for getting the wrong tatto, I would still do it. Just because I can. LOL.


LMAO! I'll be sure to wear my thigh length boots!
I never said "don't do it". What I was saying was if you're going to do it, make sure it's a kick ass tat design.

When I was in college I wanted a "puff the magic dragon" looking thing where it was toasting a marshmallow on a stick. It was friggin cutesy crap and I think I was drunk at the time. I'm so thankful that I gave myself time to think about it before rushing off for the ink.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! (Sing) Puff the magic dragon toasted marshmallows by the sea....
I think I would perfer something a little more darker, and not so cute.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

This one doesn't have anything to do with what you're after (but there are some on the left scroll that are pretty awesome! ) I just thought I'd share because I like the Disney theme!
http://www.halloweentattoos.com/tattoo_art/back/FrameSet.htm
this is a halloween one
http://www.halloweentattoos.com/tattoo_art/back/FrameSet.htm
I couldn't possibly post links to all the awesome ones I've seen, please check out all the great ideas out there!
halloween tattoos - Google Search


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

So, any decisions? :smoking:


----------

